# Critical Care E&M coding for facility



## aholla04 (Jul 9, 2010)

When a ED visist qualifies as critical care on the facility part, how do hospitals know what is bundled into the E&M code? At our facility the lab/respiratory department does their own charging. Certain testing and monitoring is included in the E&M code. What is the best way to prevent from charging these things with the critical care codes? How do other hospitals handle it.


----------



## cmburns (Aug 26, 2010)

*Refer to Coding Edge, June 2010*

FYI.. the best reference I have found regarding critical care coding is "Ten Commandments of Coding Critical Care in the ER" published in the June 2010 issue of the Coding Edge.  This is a wonderful guide as to how to code critical care properly!


----------

